# In Your Opinion....What is the best food on the market????



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Even if you do not feed your dog the food you list .....which do you feel is the TOP FOOD on the market.

Let's survey this -- one opinion only!.....state your pick & why!

I'll start....I think Blue Wilderness tops the foods....made by Blue Buffalo. The ingredients are awesome. Chicken, Fish, Fruits, Veggies, Sweet Potatoes, Vitamins,,,,,,,,,High Protein, Low Carb....


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I definitely want to feed Blue Wilderness when I get my own dog. The ingredients just seem so healthy!! And I like the idea of being low in grains and high in protein, especially to promote an active livestyle. And I may be a total weirdo, but personally I think Blue Wilderness smells pretty good, especially compared to some of the crap foods out there XD 

Do you think a food so high in protein would be okay for a toy breed dog, though? I plan on getting a Papillon after I move, and I want to be as active as possible (There are tons of beautiful walking trails and fields near my apartment, and dog parks out the wazzoo!) but we're not talking about a sled-pulling Husky or anything, lol!

BTW, I honestly think the best food is the BARF diet, though =3


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I've said this before, but it bears repeating - there is no such thing as a 'Best' food, only better, and right. Every dog has a different body chemistry, and will react differently to different formulations. While there are some things that are worth avoiding in general (corn, wheat, ethoxyquin, etc.), every dog is different; you're much better off with a 'worse' brand your dog does fine on than the 'better' brand your dog can't digest.


----------



## WoodLark (Mar 16, 2009)

What he (Independent George) said!


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

What George said. That being said I like Orijen and Acana


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

When I was feeding commercial dog food the "best" for us was Nature's Variety Prairie. The variables for "best" are just too numerous to fit what is best for everyone's situation tho.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

I think it would be hard to say the BEST food, since I haven't tried EVERY food. But the best my dogs have ever looked "on dog food" was timberwolf organics. I love most of the foods they supply. I even raised my last puppy on it.

But now my favorite thing to feed them is the BARF diet, hands down. They have never looked this good. 

They look so good, that I am already doing research on weaning Olivia's litter onto raw. My vet won't be happy though. She doesn't think the calcium/phosporous ratios will be stable enough.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Best food is raw - not sure whether the prey model or BARF diet is the best but raw is the way to go if your dog can handle it. Some dogs can't. 

The next best thing is homemade food. I used to feed my dog Canine Life, which are 'puppy muffins' baked by two local women. You can also buy a pre-mix, which I did, and add your own meat, veggies, fruit etc. I liked this way because I could vary the meat, veggies and fruit. 

In terms of kibble, I think Innova, EVO, and Nature's Variety Instinct and Prairie formulas are the best, in terms of what I know and have experienced. 

the worst foods are Kibbles & Bits, Beneful, Alpo etc.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

If you cant do raw, I think Innova Evo is one of the best kibbles on the market right now.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Probably ZiwiPeak, but it is _very_ pricey($100.49 for an 11lb bag at petfooddirect.com)
http://www.ziwipeak.com/nzl/home.shtml


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Raw is "best" for my crew. 


Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Another vote for raw.


----------



## rutylr (Apr 26, 2009)

Raw with a bit of Innova to make my dogs fat so I can get Judges to look at them in the breed ring(I really hate that)...


----------



## El Fragil (Feb 5, 2009)

Orijen Six Fresh Fish


----------



## gracie_pie (Mar 20, 2009)

I am currently feeding my dogs IAMS (puppy) because that is what the pound was giving them, but that stuff is soo expensive. Once they are adults I am switching to Ol' Roy from walmart. It's soooo much cheaper, and I love my mutts to death, but they are not picky eaters. If a drastic change in their food/stools )) does occur, then of course I will switch back to IAMS. In my opinion, this brand of dog food is as good as that brand of dog food. It all depends on the dog.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Blue Wilderness and Wellness Core are at a tie for me right now.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

gracie_pie said:


> I am currently feeding my dogs IAMS (puppy) because that is what the pound was giving them, but that stuff is soo expensive. Once they are adults I am switching to Ol' Roy from walmart. It's soooo much cheaper, and I love my mutts to death, but they are not picky eaters. If a drastic change in their food/stools )) does occur, then of course I will switch back to IAMS. In my opinion, this brand of dog food is as good as that brand of dog food. It all depends on the dog.


Keep a good eye on your dogs' health if you switch to Ol' Roy. It's really not a high grade food, which is why it is so cheap. IAMS isn't even a good food.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

gracie_pie said:


> I Once they are adults I am switching to Ol' Roy from walmart. It's soooo much cheaper


Really, if you have to go cheaper, go with Purina Dog Chow. My vet says that he's seen dogs die of malnutrition from eating Ol' Roy. Dog Chow costs just a tiny bit more than Ol' Roy and is a lot better.

I'm so confused on dog foods, I'm not even sure what I think is the best dog food on the market. Merrick's ingredients look so good *I* want to eat it. EVO has a lot of meat, but I'm not so sure about potatoes in dog food. I wish they made a food with as high of a meat content as the grain-frees, but with a high-quality grain instead of potatoes.


----------



## gracie_pie (Mar 20, 2009)

That's true about purina  Ol' roy is really just the first thing that came to mind


----------



## saintnoel (Mar 11, 2009)

gracie_pie said:


> That's true about purina  Ol' roy is really just the first thing that came to mind


You're kidding about the Ol' Roy right? Go to Costco and get Kirklands Super Premium if you want to go inexpensive.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

gracie_pie said:


> That's true about purina  Ol' roy is really just the first thing that came to mind


You really think Ol Roy, IAMS or Purina Dog Chow is the _best_ food on the market? It may be what you feed, but best food on the market? Really?


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

The best dry food on the market has to be Ziwi Peak.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

After a good amount of rotation, I have found that CORE has been best for my dog. I love Orijen, Nature's Variety, and EVO, but he always does beatifully on CORE.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

We just switched to grainless - and our dogs love the Orijen, but have not pooped in 2 days. Is this ok?


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

It took Baxter a little while to go after I switched him to grain free. Hang in there, Lexilu. You'll see little poop rocks soon enough.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

gracie_pie said:


> I am currently feeding my dogs IAMS (puppy) because that is what the pound was giving them, but that stuff is soo expensive. Once they are adults I am switching to Ol' Roy from walmart. It's soooo much cheaper, and I love my mutts to death, but they are not picky eaters. If a drastic change in their food/stools )) does occur, then of course I will switch back to IAMS. In my opinion, this brand of dog food is as good as that brand of dog food. It all depends on the dog.


Please, someone tell me this is a troll or something. I can't believe anyone would post on this forum and seriously consider feeding Ol Roy


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> Please, someone tell me this is a troll or something. I can't believe anyone would post on this forum and seriously consider feeding Ol Roy


There are a few members who feed Ol Roy as they are in an economic pinch at the moment.

I just can't imagine anyone saying that they believe it is the best food on the market. Cheapest, maybe, but such a far cry from even being a mediocre quality food.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

CorgiKarma said:


> There are a few members who feed Ol Roy as they are in an economic pinch at the moment.
> 
> .


I can understand being in an economic pinch but there are better foods out there for about the same money as Ol Roy. The thought of my dogs eating that just makes me shudder.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> I can understand being in an economic pinch but there are better foods out there for about the same money as Ol Roy. The thought of my dogs eating that just makes me shudder.


I, also, would not feed Ol Roy. But, really, there aren't many quality foods around that price range. Chicken Soup may come close. Of course, Purina foods, Iams, and Science Diet come close, but I still wouldn't reccomend those to anyone. I guess a switch to Purina One would be a step up, but is also more costly.


----------



## LuvMyPup (Jul 26, 2008)

what's wrong with solid gold?


----------



## mjmartin01 (May 5, 2009)

what about Pedigree?


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

As president of my dog park board I am intimately familiar with dozens of dogs, and I have never seen any evidence that premium foods are any healthier then non-premium foods. 

I feed my dog Wellness Core anyway, even though she would much rather eat Pedigree.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

LuvMyPup said:


> what's wrong with solid gold?


Solid Gold is a good food, did someone say it wasn't?


mjmartin01 said:


> what about Pedigree?


When I think of "What is the best food on the market" I don't think of Pedigree, Science Diet, Iams, Ol Roy, Beneful, etc... however, that may be what works best for your dog.

The best food on the market, to me, is defined by it's ingredients. I think that is what the original poster was getting at. To me, this is a food that does not contain corn, by-products, soy, etc.

I feed my dog all natural food, because that is what my family eats and I would not feed my dog a low quality food the equivalent of McDonald's everyday when I avoid such foods.


----------



## lightforce18 (May 6, 2009)

I'd say Orjen, Innova and Wellness are the best Dog Foods.

I feed my puppy Innova.

Started him on Purina Beneful it was really bad.


----------



## SaveStrayDogs (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't answer that question.
The best dog food for someone could be the worst for me/my dog.
I tried the ''best'',Orijen,and my dog did really bad.
I feed now Eukanuba and i find it the best i've ever tried...


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

I really love what Natural Balance did to my Boxer pup when i still had him.

When i live with my own income i will surely feed Apollo with Natural Balance... i would also venture with Timberwolf food.. i even wanted to taste it when i read what it had in it


----------



## ebbets (May 7, 2009)

I have been feeding my pup nutri-source because it is the cheapest natural food I found in the pet store by my house. But after looking at EVO per kerplunk105's suggestion I might shell out the extra bucks for it, its the only ingredient list I have seen that would convince me to spend more on it than I do on nutrisource.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

My dog eats Blue Wilderness, so obviously I approve!

But, the best food on the market is whatever food works for YOUR dog, IMO

I think Pedigree is the same as Ole Roy is the same as Purina Dog Chow- the ingredients are almost the same.

The difference, even if a dog appears healthy and has no allergies on the cheaper brands, can at least certainly be seen in the volume of his waste- yuck.

I have had many Golden rescues, and not a single one could eat a food with corn or wheat in it without having problems. My Whippet can eat anything, but I am still going to go for the quality.

Another reason I like Blue Wilderness is that anyone can get it at Petsmart- which makes it a good alternative to other top notch foods which are harder to find.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Foyerhawk said:


> I think Pedigree is the same as Ole Roy is the same as Purina Dog Chow- the ingredients are almost the same.


Pedigree and Ol' Roy have almost identical ingredient lists. Dog Chow is a step up, having a better protein source and no BHA/BHT. But the vitamin pre-mix is also very important and Purina has a better pre-mix than the others. I believe my vet when he said that about Ol' Roy---I'm guessing their vitamin pre-mix isn't very good.

If money were no object I think I'd feed my dogs EVO. Or regular Innova. I like their foods.


----------



## LastChance (May 8, 2009)

My Shepherd Mix gets Eukanuba because his sensitive stomach and allergies don't like anything else. 

However, I work at a kennel and one of the best brands CURRENTLY is Innova and Innova Evo. Mix a little of the canned with the dry.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Wellness Core, Innova/Evo and Orijen take your pick they are all good kibbles and can food.Probably the best would be raw. David


----------

